# Most memorable tv programmes



## DOBBER22 (16 Apr 2004)

Ah there have been so many good ones down through the years but they had to end now all that remains are the beloved re runs...
Quote some catch Fraze's or even theme music...

My most memorable tv programmes were:

Different Strokes "Now the world done move to the beat of just one drum, what might be right for you may not be right for some"...... 

"who'd joo talkin bout Willis"

Fraggle Rock " Dance your cares away worries for another day, let the music play, down in Fraggle Rock"

Ahhh yes..


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (16 Apr 2004)

Anything on either of these two sites:


[broken link removed]


----------



## ajapale (16 Apr 2004)

For those of use who used to inhabit "one channel land" ....Lolack and Bolack. (Polish Cartoons were all the rage back then). 

Some other memorable programmes included

Garda Patrol (any one remember the theme "tune" - clue think dustbin lids)
Cross Country Quiz
Quicksilver
Tolka Row
The Riordans
The Nuacht (8:00 pm version)
The Late Late Show (Saturday night version)
Billy Smarts Circus - Featuring "plate twirling" on Christmas day.
Telefis Scoile (the reason you went back to school the next day after feining illness)
Amuigh faoin Speir
Rugby Internationals on Saturday Afternoons
Gaelic Games Championship Matches on Sunday Afternoons
Buntus Cainte

The Irish Permanent ad for 4 1/2% tax free which went on for about 10 years (we all learned how to make fours from that ad)

.. I could keep going. It should be obvious that the "one channel land" experince has left me permanently scarred.

ajapale


----------



## Fed (16 Apr 2004)

*Yeah*

The Persuaders was one of my favourites Roger Moore and Tony Curtis....made me feel like a playboy millionaire after watching only to fiind out that i was not.

I love 70,s TV like Kojak, Starsky and loved Minder.


----------



## Tommy (16 Apr 2004)

*Re: Yeah*

Twin Peaks - damn fine series (at least the first one)


----------



## stobear (16 Apr 2004)

*Re: Yeah*

3's Company, the one where there was some sort of a mis-understanding........


----------



## The Snork Maiden (16 Apr 2004)

*ol' favourites*

Wanderly wagon - o'brien, judge and the gang

Forty coats (with his fifty pockets - never understood that...)


----------



## ajapale (16 Apr 2004)

*Twin Peaks - damn fine series*



> Twin Peaks - damn fine series (at least the first one)



Tommy, I second that.


----------



## Sludge (16 Apr 2004)

*Robert Vaughan.*

I was an agent for The Man from U.N.C.L.E.  I even wore a black poloneck like Ilya Kuriakin. I wonder where my membership card is.....


----------



## ttraces (16 Apr 2004)

*tele*

internation youth knock out and scratch saturday. i was allowed to stay up to watch V once.


----------



## MissRibena (16 Apr 2004)

*Re: tele*

"The Prisoner" is my most memorable.  They re-ran the series late at night when I was about 13 and it was my first introduction to Orwellian-style ideas on dystopias and totalitarianism.  Fantastically imaginative if a little surreal at times (the cast and crew had to be on an acid trip doing the last episode) and really well filmed and a great location (that I will definitely get around to visiting one day).  And give me Patrick McGoohan as a proper leading man any day, yummy!  They really don't make programmes like that anymore.

I really liked the late night "show" that Sean Moncrief ran on Fridays or Saturdays about 10 years ago on Net 2.  He had re-runs of Fawlty Towers but it was his links that made the whole thing.  

What was the kids programme with the young guy that played Arftul Dodger in Oliver?  There were furry animals of the Mr. Snuffelupigus (sp?) type in it.

I had a soft spot for Falcon Crest and Knots Landing too.   Not to mention Demspey and Makepiece, Cagney and Lacey (on re-runs now, woohoo!), Matlock (!!), Tales of the Unexpected, V, Tomorrow's World, Doctor Who, Jackanory ......  

And what about radio - I still miss Aunty Poppy's storytime on Sunday mornings! haha

Rebecca


----------



## ajapale (16 Apr 2004)

*Shay Healy's NightHawks*

Shay Healy's NightHawks... where is Shay now?


----------



## Clint Eastwood (16 Apr 2004)

*Fave TV*

The Life and Times of Grizzly Adams

_'He was a special man,with an incredible ability
to make friends with wild animals. He
was Grizzly Adams_'

www.grizzlyadams.net/

'Maybe there's a world where we don't have to run.
And maybe there's a time we'll call our own.
Living free in harmony and majesty. 
Take me home, take me home.


----------



## ttraces (16 Apr 2004)

*the littlest hobo*

there's a voice/keeps on callin' me
down the road/that's where i'll always be
every stop i make/ i make a new friend
can't stay fro long/ just turn around and i'm gone again
maybe tomorrow i'll want to settle down
until tomorrrow i'll just keep moving on. 

never forgot those lyrics, never will
a great dog, better that lassie.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (16 Apr 2004)

*Re: Shay Healy's NightHawks*



> Shay Healy's NightHawks... where is Shay now?



I heard him on the wireless a few months ago promoting an album of kids' songs that he had recorded in a sort of heavy metal/punk rock style. :eek    He also produced and directed the profile of Dermot Morgan a few months ago. He hasn't gone away you know.  

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------



## Fred (16 Apr 2004)

*The Prisoner*

Loved this pro gramme but my god did'nt it annoy you , who is number 2 , the worst had to be the episode when he escapes , the goes back on a jet plane only to be jettisoned out above the island and back into prison.

But i loved every minute , the last show with Rumpole of the Bailey was excellent.

But where the fu*k was the island.


----------



## ninsaga (16 Apr 2004)

*Re: The Prisoner*

Hall's Pictorial Weekly....
frank Kelly in his hayday with the local council from Ballymagash...a classic

ninsaga


----------



## Statler (17 Apr 2004)

*Re*

It's time to play the music 
It's time to light the lights 
It's time to meet the Muppets on the Muppet Show tonight. 

It's time to put on makeup 
It's time to dress up right 
It's time to raise the curtain on the Muppet Show tonight. 

Why do we always come here 
I guess we'll never know 
It's like a kind of torture 
To have to watch the show 

And now let's get things started 
Why don't you get things started 
It's time to get things started 
On the most sensational inspirational celebrational Muppetational 
This is what we call the Muppet Show!


----------



## sueellen (17 Apr 2004)

Hill Street Blues.

"Be careful out there".  

Mr. Ed (the talking horse)
Green Acres (loved the pancakes)
Podge and Rodge
Only Fools and Horses.


----------



## DT (17 Apr 2004)

*tv*

Who can forget "Hart to Hart"?!

Especially the bit at the beginning when Max the butler did the voice over....

(in a gravelly voice) "...when they met, it was moy-dah"!


----------



## Sean (17 Apr 2004)

*tv*

The Flumps
Mr Benn
Monkey (the first series)
Bod


----------



## Curious (17 Apr 2004)

*re:*

Do you remember this one??

Stand back superman, Iceman, Spiderman, Batman and Robin too, The one who causes rocus for B.A. Baraccus she's the one for you, She makes them look like a bunch of babies........
Stand about, look out for SUPERGRAN!!!!!!


----------



## Andy (17 Apr 2004)

*Remember*

The old grey whistle test!


----------



## endowed (17 Apr 2004)

*Fawlty MASH*

_Fawlty Towers_:



> Mrs. Richards: " When I pay for a view I expect to see something more interesting than that."
> Basil: " That is Torquay, madam."
> Mrs. R: " Well, it's not good enough."
> Basil: " Well...may I ask what you were hoping to see from a Torquay hotel bedroom window? Sydney Opera House perhaps? The Hanging Gardens of Babylon? Herds of wildebeeste sweeping majestically..."



Also MASH.


----------



## Natchessmen (18 Apr 2004)

*More RTE stuff*

How about

RTE:
Anything goes
Going strong
Superstars
Top Score
Murphy's micro 'em
Bosco

Import:
The electric Company

They don't make them like they used to....


Of course this is a mechanism to get the AAM age demographic.  So just to throw you...Dathai Lacha


Nat


----------



## Cuchullain (18 Apr 2004)

*tv  progs*

Its an age thing I know.
Danger Man  - Patrick McGoogan
The Saint  -    Roger Moore
The Avengers   - Diana Rigg  ( Steed never changed)
Liver Birds - I  like Liverpool ( not the team)
Top of the Pops  - At this stage I could add not the rubbish on now but that would sound pretty much like what my parents were saying 25/30 odd years ago.
The Man from Uncle
Naked City
The Fugutive

Where do you apply for a pension anyway?


----------



## Sparky (18 Apr 2004)

*Quicksilver*

Wouldn't a rerun of Quicksilver be brilliant? 

The fashion, the audience, the questions, the technology ("stop the lights"),the stakes ("now the O'Mahony's are up 75p!").

Like children of famine survivors, our children might appreciate us more if they saw what we endured.


----------



## Dipping a toe in (18 Apr 2004)

*TV*



> Hall's Pictorial Weekly....
> frank Kelly in his hayday with the local council from Ballymagash...a classic



How true, Ninsaga, and a sad commentary on progress that it hasn't been bettered or even equalled since then.  (Well, maybe Scrap Saturday, but that was radio)  Remember the Minister for Hardship and the Cork Branch of the mothers of Seven Conference, Dimples O'Deary, Crank Fluskey and the rest of them.  God, I can almost smell the 1970's........

Shows up Bull Island for the lazy piece of rubbish that it is.  No danger of that rocking the system.


----------



## Dipping a toe in (18 Apr 2004)

*Don't mention the war*

And surely the funniest moment EVER on television:

From Fawlty Towers

Basil (after promising not to mention the war): But you started it!
German: No we didn't.
Basil: Yes you did; you invaded Poland!


----------



## Marion (18 Apr 2004)

Shirley Temple films. I bawled during each episode. My very mean brothers used to provide a basin and towel at the opportune moment. 

Marion :hat


----------



## ninsaga (19 Apr 2004)

St Trinians films
Laurel & Hardy
Harold Lloyd
Abbott & Costello

......& I really don't think that I'm that old to be honest...

Someone else mentioned Wanderly Wagon - well what about Forty Coats going around Dublin Bay singing "When the Tide Goes Out"
ninsaga


----------



## ajapale (19 Apr 2004)

*Never liked "forty coats"....*

Never liked "forty coats" there was something about him......


To add to the list.
The Three Stooges
The Marx Brothers
Star Trek - The First Series


----------



## daltonr (19 Apr 2004)

*Re: Never liked "forty coats"....*

The Greatest American Hero. - Brilliant.

Watching Scarecrow And Mrs King after having a bath on
Saturday evening.  Sitting in front of a roaring fire to heat the bath water.

Trying to figure out who dunnit before Jessica Fletcher did.

Coming home from school and to watch Zig and Zag, the only puppets ever to present a kids show that didn't suck.  Missing an hour of the show when you went from Primary to Secondary School.  Getting to see it all when you started College.

I'll have a P please Bob!

Actually waking up before 11 on Saturday just to hear (and tape) Scrap Saturday.  Is there any other radio program that could get you out of bed at 11 on a Saturday?

If the tapes still exist of Hall's Pictorial Weekly it's unforgivable that we have to endure The Lyrics Board with a gem like that in the Vault.

I see RTE have now changed to a policy of making it difficult to watch the little good TV they show.  Still pumping out The West Wing at 10:45pm.  

I think most fans of TV shows today are giving up on the broadcasters and buying or renting the shows on DVD instead.

-Rd


----------



## DOBBER22 (19 Apr 2004)

Oh yes and Family Ties "sha la la la" 

The A-Team: "I pity da fool"

Alf: Remember he liked eating cats! and is also due to make a comback by the way..


----------



## endowed (19 Apr 2004)

*West Wing*

*"Still pumping out The West Wing at 10:45pm."* 

Why does RTE have this annoying habit now and again of changing the WW time slot when it has scheduling problems (or something)? :\


----------



## Westbound (19 Apr 2004)

*TV*

Mash (but ONLY the one WITHOUT the canned laughter - there was something that ruined a show!)
V was top for it's time
Airwolf
Knightrider


----------



## ajapale (19 Apr 2004)

*Deck's Files*

I liked the first few series of *the X files* in the Mid 1990s


----------



## daltonr (19 Apr 2004)

*Re: Deck's Files*



> Why does RTE have this annoying habit now and again of changing the WW time slot when it has scheduling problems (or something)?



Because they're ******* idiots.  I gave up and bought seasons 1, 2 & 3.  Waiting eagerly for season 4.  Everytime the screen goes black I expect an Ad break, and it doesn't happen.  It's wonderful.

I reckon if I buy enough DVD's Books etc future generations of daltonrs will be able to survive without broadcast TV.  That's the plan.

-Rd


----------



## Lorrie28 (19 Apr 2004)

*Re: Deck's Files*

Tales of the Unexpected.

The Twilight Zone

Billy Liar

The Smurfs
The famous five

Lassie

Peneloe Pitstop


----------



## Sarah Wellband (19 Apr 2004)

*Re: Deck's Files*

Alias Smith and Jones
Danger Mouse - wasted on kids!
The Onedien (sp?) Line
Follyfoot Farm
The Andy Williams Show
Doctor Who (the Petwee era)
The Virginia
The Professionals (Martin Shaw - Sarah swoons and drools!)

memories, memories.....

Sarah


----------



## legend99 (19 Apr 2004)

*ZIG and ZAG*

The reached a level of comedy I have never seen since on childrens TV...even when my little girl makes me sit through hours of it.

Anyone remember them doing their Giles and Dunphy parody....Amoan Grumpy and Johny Styles.....

And the Rotten Apple Club with MR. COMEDY on a Friday evening just before the end of the program....

Anyone know what the 2 lads do these days? I am guessing they are someway involved in Podge and Rodge.,...anyone remember how Podge used be their dodgy postman....before he kidnapped Santa!!!!!!


----------



## Miner (19 Apr 2004)

*Boomerang*

Penelope Pitstop and Danger Mouse are currently residing on Boomerang for those of you with Chorus or Sky.  Its great for all the old Tom and Jerry cartoons and Scooby Doo's.

Tom & Jerry
Fraggle Rock

... ah the simple things in life.

V was class when I was allowed to watch it.


----------



## Cahir (19 Apr 2004)

*Re: Boomerang*

V
Red Dwarf (pre-canned laughter remakes)
Twin Peaks
Twilight Zone (colour version from the 80's I think)
Jamie and his magic torch (was watching the DVD's the other day - forgot the title song was so long!)


----------



## ninsaga (20 Apr 2004)

*Re: Boomerang*

Casey Jones


----------



## ajapale (20 Apr 2004)

*Re: Boomerang*

Robin Hood 5:30 Thursday afternoon

The Avengers
The New Avengers
Marcus Welby MD
The Brothers
The 1974 World Cup sereies in Colour!

Can anyone remember what Mick Dunne's Handball program was called all I rembember was the various alley sizes 60X40.

Spasky Vs Fisher (was that on telly?)

ajapale


----------



## ninsaga (20 Apr 2004)

*Re: Boomerang*

...jeez how could I forget that we were bombarded with handball on Sports Stadium on Saturday afternoons with the all Ireland champion for 47 year running - Pat Kirby

how about....
Baile Beag
Mr McGoo (probably so politically incorrect that it will never be seen again on TV!)


----------



## daltonr (20 Apr 2004)

*Re: Boomerang*

Today Tonight,  with Pat Kenny and a pair of glasses like you wouldn't believe.

The Eurovision, when you were too young to realise that you could watch the voting without sitting through the songs.

Bosco..
   Gregory Granoige.   (spelling????)
   The Magic Door.
         (who remembers the rhyme?
          Knock, Knock open wide, see what's on the other side..
          Knock, Knock a little more, come with me through the
          magic door).



Was TV genuinely better,  or are we just remembering the good stuff?   I'm trying to think of shows that are on right now that I'll remember in 25 years time.  
Friends, The Simpsons, The West Wing, Law And Order.
That's about it.  And I don't have particular affection for any of them.

-Rd


----------



## stobear (20 Apr 2004)

*Re: Boomerang*

Father ted, that will just run and run and run!!


----------



## Elcato (20 Apr 2004)

*Re: Boomerang*

What about Trumpton ??
All together now
One, two Barney McGoo .....
The excitement when that bell went in the fire station


----------



## ninsaga (20 Apr 2004)

*Re: Boomerang*

...at was the name of that show that Bibi Baskin used to proesent about 4 nights a week at around 7pm - I think along with Richard Crowley? Anyone remember?


----------



## DOBBER22 (20 Apr 2004)

*Re: Boomerang*

I think it was called BiBi? :\


----------



## ajapale (20 Apr 2004)

*BiBi*

And where would you like to be buried?


----------



## ninsaga (20 Apr 2004)

*Re: BiBi*

- nope not called Bibi - (well the first show she had anyway!) as far as I can recall


----------



## endowed (20 Apr 2004)

*Re: BiBi*

_Evening Extra_?


----------



## ninsaga (20 Apr 2004)

*Re: BiBi*

Spot on Endowed!


----------



## ninsaga (20 Apr 2004)

*Re: BiBi*



> Today Tonight, with Pat Kenny and a pair of glasses like you wouldn't believe.




..even before the Today Tonight era didn't we have 7 Days


----------



## Natchessmen (21 Apr 2004)

*Re: BiBi*



> And where would you like to be buried?



"Up tp me bo****cks in BiBi Baskiin"  (Contestant on Larry G or perhaps Gerry Ryan Show RTE radio 2 year: ???)


Someone mentioned that McGoo is not repeated, which is not true I've seen quite a few, but for some reason I never see Snagelpuss..do you remember the pink Lion, feline even....exit stage left.  

Nat


----------



## I remember (21 Apr 2004)

*Saturday evening were best*

Wrestling - who remembers Mick McManus,Les Kellet followed by Dr Who -exterminate, then Robin Hood with the aptly named Richard Greene. Stay up late for The Epilogue!


----------



## Cuchullain (21 Apr 2004)

*oldies but goodies*

Saturday at about 5.30  The Lone Ranger
and can anyone recall the father checking the pools on a Saturday and listening to the footie results from bbc radio and that thumping great theme tune they had.


----------



## Christine (21 Apr 2004)

*T.V programmes*

Does anyone remember Play the Game I think it was called with Twink and Ronan Collins captaining Charades teams. Cringe inducing or what.

Is it me or has the quality of RTE gone down a lot in the past year. Last night on RTE one was Eastenders, an import soap, Fair City which I cann't bear to watch, The Restaurant and The programme about Crumlin hospital were both repeats on at prime viewing time.
 On the other end of the scale you have excellent programmes like the sopranos and The West Wing past my bed time!


----------



## OpusnBill (22 Apr 2004)

*Brilliant TV programmes*

Hi gang,

I forgot to put in my 2 cents worth.

On the uplifting side - the Cosmos series with Carl Sagan just blew me away - nearly 25 years on I still get a kick from watching it on DVD and started a love of things scientific which is still with me

On the depressing side (but equally brilliant) - The World at War.  Highly recommended - actually should be made compulsory viewing.

Cheers,

OpusnBill


----------



## ninsaga (22 Apr 2004)

*Re: Brilliant TV programmes*

Some more from the ashes...

- Thrill Seekers hosted by Chuck Connors
- I Dream of Geanie 
- Green Acres
- The oniginal Ripley's Believe it or Not hosted by (aaaah the name is gone!! - he starred in the film Requiem for a Heavyweight!!!

ninsaga


----------



## jem (23 Apr 2004)

*Re: Brilliant TV programmes*



> The oniginal Ripley's Believe it or Not hosted by (aaaah the name is gone!! - he starred in the film Requiem for a Heavyweight!!!


 Jack Palance.

Remember Logans Run, halls pictorial weekly, yes Minister(good to watch still on uk gold, 
The cross country quiz with bunny carr!!! ( i dont think so.)
Cant remember the name of the kids show but on part of it was "Oh Oh its Danger island"
The monkeys
Anything goes (at the start) - Dave fanning etc


----------



## ninsaga (23 Apr 2004)

*Re: Brilliant TV programmes*

Castaway - the Swiss Family Robinson who were stranded on an a desert island (Castaway - & Swiss Family Robinson weer one and the same right?)


----------



## ajapale (23 Apr 2004)

*Re: Brilliant TV programmes*

Yes Jem I remember it well.

The cross country quiz was with Peter Murphy but I think Liam Devally (here comes the Judge) was a stand in host on a few occasions. On one occasion there was a near riot. Can anyone remember what was about? CCQ was a colaboration with Macra. I was hotly contested and a very enjoyable show.

There was another quiz show hosted by Liam Nolan (of the very loud sports jackets) and the exotic (or so it seemed then Candy Devine). I cant remember the name of the show but it was dreadful.

ajapla


----------



## ninsaga (23 Apr 2004)

*Re: Brilliant TV programmes*

Liam Nolan did appear on Sports Stadium - multi coloured checkered sports jacket and all...

- other reminants of the past...

- Murphys Micro Quizm (with crappy graphics -leading edge at the time though- provided by Lendac Data Systems)
- Growing Strong with Bunny Carr & Anne(wats her name) in the afternoons


----------



## daltonr (26 Apr 2004)

*Re: Brilliant TV programmes*

I saw Zig and Zag's latest offering on Channel 4 at the weekend.  Not Zig and Zag but the voices behind them so to speak.

"The Bronx Bunny Show"    

It's it superb.  If you thought Podge And Rodge were rude, wait until you see this.  It makes Podge and Rodge look like Bosco.

Make sure the kids are in bed before you tune in.

-Rd


----------



## piggy (26 Apr 2004)

*Re: Brilliant TV programmes*

Yeah...The Bronx Bunny Show is without doubt one of the funniest things on TV these days. Classic stuff.


----------



## unregistered (27 Apr 2004)

*Re;Brilliant TV programmes*

Does anyone remember 'Roots'? It has never been repeated as far as I know. It was compulsory watching with my work colleagues.


----------



## moffy01 (27 Apr 2004)

*Re: Re;Brilliant TV programmes*

what about noel edmunds multi coloured swap shop on saturday mornings, I loved it, i always wanted to be able to get a proper pair of boot skates, they were forever being swapped, all i had was the ones that tied on to your shoes, and nearly killed you when your foot fell out


----------



## Natchessmen (27 Apr 2004)

*Re: Re;Brilliant TV programmes*

Does anyone remember "Spike" it was a gritty drama that was pulled off the air after less than half the episodes were broadcast.  I'm not saying it was any good but for the hell of it I would like to see it.  I think it might be funny to see what was so scandalous in the late 70's.  Any suggestions how I might my paws on the videos??


Nat


----------



## ninsaga (27 Apr 2004)

*Re: Re;Brilliant TV programmes*

Jeez yes - If I recall the last episode of Spike was the one where they were having art classes with a nude model!

I Claudius was on TV around the same era I think.

ninsaga


----------



## Dipping a toe in (28 Apr 2004)

*tv*

Yes, I remember the Spike - it was sh1te but the nude model was revolutionary for the time.  Officially it wasn't taken off the air - it was "deferred"!   How about a campaign to resume transmission.



> Does anyone remember 'Roots'? It has never been repeated as far as I know. It was compulsory watching with my work colleagues.


I've seen it available on DVD.  Should be able to pick it up in virgin/Golden discs or online for half the price.


----------



## maebee (5 May 2004)

*TV programmes*

Get Smart ( and 99)

Watched this religiously every week. I think it was on a Sat evening. The technology......... a phone in the heel of his shoe......brilliant. His voice was so unique. Can't think of his name. Was it Adam or Alan something?  It was brilliant.
My teenagers would be in a mega cringe if they were to see it now.


----------



## sueellen (5 May 2004)

*Re: Get Smart and 99*

Technology - what about the cone of silence :lol


----------



## ajapale (5 May 2004)

*Get Smart*

Get Smart... and that great sliding door sequence. Was it at the beginning or the end?


----------



## crugers (5 May 2004)

*Re:*

Some more "...age demographics..."
Shorsha agus Bartley.
Bláthin.
Bill and Ben.
F Troop.
7 Days.
Lassie.
Skippy.
Flipper.


----------



## Natchessmen (7 May 2004)

*Blessed Trinity*

Lassie.
Skippy.
Flipper.


Ah the blessed trinity of daytime TV


----------



## ajapale (7 May 2004)

*Re: Blessed Trinity*

Lassie.
Skippy.
Flipper.


Which one is the odd one out and why? Answers on a post card to Bosca tri cuig cuig (355)

_Edited to correct box number_


----------



## piggy (7 May 2004)

*Re: Blessed Trinity*

Skippy, cos he was an Aussie.

Or else flipper, cos he was waterbound.

Or maybe Lassie...em...cos he was the only one who could bark and pee on three legs!!


----------



## Breeze (7 May 2004)

*Re: Blessed Trinity*

lots of memories there, definitely watched too much tv. 
Man from Atlantis - Patrick Duffy in that living room in the swimming pool - brill.
Rent a Ghost
Most bizzare storyline in the The  'A' Team had to be one with Culture club & Boy George in it??
Battlestar Galattica - new makeover series out now.
Does anyone remember a BBC programme where a phoneix came out of the fire - kids programme.

Armchair Thriller when parents where away.
Hong Kong Phooney - the mild mannered janitor
Blue Thunder
Flash Gordon B&W
Rocketman B&W
Famous Five
Battle of the Planets - GForce, the best
Bionic man

And finally my favourite - 
SALVAGE ONE
Once upon a time, a junkman had a dream...
"I'm gonna build a spaceship, go to the moon, salvage all the junk that's up there, bring it back and sell it."
So he put together a team. An ex-astronaut...a fuel expert...they built a rocketship...
And they went to the moon. Who knows what they'll do next?


----------



## ninsaga (8 May 2004)

*Re: Blessed Trinity*



> Does anyone remember a BBC programme where a phoneix came out of the fire - kids programme.



.....yep not sure what it was called though....
 - The secrte garden or The Lion the Witch & the Wardrobe


Anyone remember The Flame Trees of Thika

there was also an Indian series about a boy and an elephant (boys name was Cala or something to that effect)

ninsaga (the drugs will kick in any minute now!)


----------



## ajapale (8 May 2004)

*Cali*



> Indian series about a boy and an elephant


Yes I remember this but cant remember the name of the show.

I remember Daktari, Clarence the cross eyed lion and Judy the Chimp.


----------



## Natchessmen (8 May 2004)

*Gladly*

"Clarence the cross eyed lion"   is he anytihng to Gladly my cross eyed bear (The Christian feline)?


----------



## endowed (8 May 2004)

*Re: Gladly*

*Indian series about a boy and an elephant*

Yep, I've got a vague recollection of this programme also. Was it called _Elephant Boy_ or somethin' and I've a feeling it was loosely based on the "Jungle Books". 

It was screened around the early to mid 70's (I think)? :rolleyes


----------



## hooper (8 May 2004)

*.*

Anyone mentioned The Beachcombers yet? I loved that show.


----------



## Tatoo (9 May 2004)

*the phoenix out of the fire*

could it be The Phoenix and The Carpet?  Based on the book by E Nesbit.   I videoed it for my kids who didn''t get to see it at broadcast time.  Engoyed it myself.


----------



## ajapale (9 May 2004)

*Re: Gladly*

Hi endowed 

Yes I think you are right "Elephant Boy" is what I remember.

Was Beachcombers the Canadian one which featured "nick the greek".

Anyone remember "George the Dog" it was made in German or Swish with english dubbing Although the St Bernard could be understood in any language.

ajapale


----------



## ninsaga (10 May 2004)

*Re: Gladly*



> Was Beachcombers the Canadian one which featured "nick the greek".



Yep that was the one - great theme tune also - not sure if it was Canada or Nova Scotia though. Great show at the time though!

ninsaga


----------



## misspent youth (11 May 2004)

*sweet tv: teacher, mother, secret lover...*

From Stateside:

Hill Street Blues
Twin Peaks
Larry Sanders Show / Seinfeld
Sopranos
Simpsons
Incredible Hulk (Mr Magee, don’t make me angry…)
The Fall Guy (for Heather Thomas alone…)
The Twilight Zone
Battle of the Planets
BJ and the Bear (no, not a bestiality specialism)

From across the water:

Old Grey Whistle Test
Jam/Brass Eye / The Day Today
The World at War
Dr Who (Tom Baker era)
Tales of the Unexpected
League of Gentlemen
Minder
The Professionals
Blue Planet (stunning, life-affirming stuff)
The Tube
Why Don't You?

Closer to home:
Paths to Freedom (genuinely funny…)


----------



## Breeze (11 May 2004)

*Re: sweet tv: teacher, mother, secret lover...*

The Phoenix and the Carpet that was it. A real childrens classic. Up there with lion, witch and wardrobe.


----------



## ajapale (11 May 2004)

*Arthur Murphy Readers Letters - The Worst Programme ever!*

*Arthur Murphy Readers Letters* - The Worst Programme ever!

Does any one remember this condescending tripe. Us one channel landers had to put up with it for several years. 

If the letter was critical a from Co Kerry (say) the actor/ess affected a ridiculous phoney Kerry Accent (or where ever else). However if the letter was praising RTE it was read out with all the respect you would expect at the Gospel reading on Sunday.


ajapale


----------



## ajapale (18 May 2004)

*More retro*

The Time Tunnell
The Man from Uncle


----------



## Complainer (7 Jan 2009)

sueellen said:


> Hill Street Blues.
> 
> "Be careful out there".


It's back! They are showing repeats on C4 around 4am a few nights each week. Set your recorder.....


----------



## S.L.F (7 Jan 2009)

Little house on the Praire.
The high Chapperal
Champion the wonder horse
Zorro
Flash Gordon (original series)
Fu Manchu
Dracula movies
Alias Smith and Jones
The invisible man
Gemini Man
Edge of darkness (Best mini series ever)
Game for a laugh
Morcambe and Wise
The 2 Ronnies
Bagpuss
Z cars
Dixon of Dockgreen
Crown court
Candid Camera
Mike Murphys (sketch show can't remember the name)
Scrap Saturday (I know it was on the radio but who cares)
The A-Team
Mission Impossible


----------



## michaelm (8 Jan 2009)

Space 1999
G-Force (Battle of the Planets)
Monkey


----------



## GeneralZod (8 Jan 2009)

The Wire -  In bumnumbathon watched all 5 seasons for the first time back to back over Christmas.


----------



## MandaC (8 Jan 2009)

Who could forget Mary on the Prairie(as my mam used to call it)

Mike Murphy's Candid Camera (Saw a DVD of some of these over Christmas and they were brilliant)

Man from Atlantis

I cant believe someone said Arthur Murphy's letters, that has to be one of the worst programs ever.

Quicksilver - with good old Bunny Carr with Norman Metcalfe on the organ - 50p question anyone - remember the music

Hammer house of horror


Dont forget legends of RTE - Garda Patrol and Landmark


----------



## Caveat (8 Jan 2009)

_Sapphire & Steel_ and _Rentaghost!_


----------



## MrMan (9 Jan 2009)

ALF - Zig & Zags predecessor.
'V' -you can get the boxset now but I'm afraid to get in case the memories are rose tinted.
Steptoe & son - I thinked I laughed more at my father laughing at it, but it had its charm.
McGuyver.
Blind Date!


----------



## S.L.F (9 Jan 2009)

Had a quick look through the whole thread and haven't seen

Thunderbirds
Joe 90


----------



## Homer (9 Jan 2009)

*Hill Street Blues*



Complainer said:


> It's back! They are showing repeats on C4 around 4am a few nights each week. Set your recorder.....


 
Absolute classic! Probably my all time favourite TV gram.

I don't know what there was about it, but no program before or since has captivated me to the same extent.

Looking forward to seeing it again.

Homer


----------



## Complainer (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: Hill Street Blues*



Homer said:


> Absolute classic! Probably my all time favourite TV gram.
> 
> I don't know what there was about it, but no program before or since has captivated me to the same extent.
> 
> ...


Indeed, I've laughed more watching these repeats over the last week than I've laughed at anything on TV over the last year. 

Howard: You don't understand, Phil. It's not that kind of relationship. I showed her my duelling pistols of course.
Phil: Grace and I went out the forest for a spot of nude horseback riding. It still chafes a little, but it was worth it. Why don't you and Lorraine come with us sometime, Howard.


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Jan 2009)

*Re: Hill Street Blues*



Complainer said:


> Indeed, I've laughed more watching these repeats over the last week than I've laughed at anything on TV over the last year.
> 
> Howard: You don't understand, Phil. It's not that kind of relationship. I showed her my duelling pistols of course.
> Phil: Grace and I went out the forest for a spot of nude horseback riding. It still chafes a little, but it was worth it. Why don't you and Lorraine come with us sometime, Howard.



Loved the strange cop who ate the weird food and growled at people all the time.  Was he called Animal?


----------



## Homer (10 Jan 2009)

It was Mick Belker.

They made him less strange as the series went on and even started showing some of his private life.  I think he ended up with a girlfriend called Robin and there may even have been a baby.

I think he was played by Bruce Weitz.  I know I could look this up on Wikipedia or IMDB, but I prefer to see how much I can remember unaided.  God, I loved that program!

Homer


----------



## Lex Foutish (10 Jan 2009)

And what about Joyce Davenport, played by Veronica Hamel? I loved Hill Street Blues and she was the icing on the cake for me! I thought she and Frank Furillo (Daniel J. Travanti) were the perfect couple.


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Jan 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> And what about Joyce Davenport, played by Veronica Hamel? I loved Hill Street Blues and she was the icing on the cake for me! I thought she and Frank Furillo (Daniel J. Travanti) were the perfect couple.



Wasn't there some talk about them being a couple off telly also 

I also liked the tall guy who gave the pep talk at roll call each morning.  Think he was Phil mentioned in Complainer's post.  Quite sad when he got cancer and often looked very sick and gaunt in some episodes.

Giving our old age away here when I just checked and we are talking about 1981 here


----------



## Complainer (11 Jan 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> And what about Joyce Davenport, played by Veronica Hamel? I loved Hill Street Blues and she was the icing on the cake for me! I thought she and Frank Furillo (Daniel J. Travanti) were the perfect couple.


Especially when she'd call him 'pizzaman'! Travanti was previously an alcoholic, so he knew what he was talking about.


----------



## gipimann (11 Jan 2009)

It's shown on More4 Mon-Fri around 2pm...I sky plussed it for ages, but they're back in repeats now!   

Classic show - who could forget Andrew J Renko.....!!


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Jan 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Wasn't there some talk about them being a couple off telly also
> 
> I also liked the tall guy who gave the pep talk at roll call each morning. Think he was Phil mentioned in Complainer's post. Quite sad when he got cancer and often looked very sick and gaunt in some episodes.
> 
> Giving our old age away here when I just checked and we are talking about 1981 here


Oh, Sue Ellen! After you'd posted, I did some googling and there seems to be quite a lot of speculation that Daniel J is actually gay. Fair play to him but it shattered my "Perfect TV Couple" image that I had in my mind! (And I know they were only acting!). 
I think I'll substitute Frank and Joyce with Fielding Carlyle (Mark Harmon) and Lane Balloo (Cristina Raines) from Flamingo Road. I know there was a lot going on with relationships in Flamingo Road but they, for me, were great together. Was Mark Harmon voted the sexiest man in the world back around then?
Yes, *gipimann*, Renko was great also. Is it true that he thrashed the Hill Street Blues set the day the bosses came in and announced they were axing the show?


----------

